# Arabian Mare Critique



## Bandit05 (Feb 10, 2013)

I posted a picture of her papers and her Sire and Dam.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd go Sport Horse in Hand with her instead of Main Ring Halter. Easier on her brain and her body and she looks fairly athletic so should do well. I don't see a "halter" horse there, unless you just want to do it for fun. She's not nearly extreme enough for Main Ring.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

She doesn't look like a halter horse to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute girl. I don't see main ring halter either. Might be ok for local shows, but certainly not competitive or the type to do well in big Arab shows. She has an upright shoulder, not the refined "swan" neck or extreme head they desire in main ring, very short hip and a more round croup than seems preferred in the Arab world. Is something going on with your filly's knees? In the several photos they look swollen/enlarged to me.

She looks to be an athletic mover. 

YIKES on the condition of her sire's hooves in that photo!!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She's cute for an undersaddle horse...halter, nope, she's not typey enough. Her sire needs to be gelded....and whoever owns him needs a lesson in hoof care....look at those feet! Her dam is better than the stud!


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would just be showing in locale shows. Dreamcatcher Arabians, that's a good idea I'll have to look into the sport horse in hand. Tryst, to answer your question yes she did have an injury in her previous home, we got a vet out to look at her as soon as she got to our house, the swelling has gone down significantly, also yes I agree about her sires hooves. GotaDunQH, I agree that her sire should be gelded and that he needs his hooves trimmed. Actually we own 3 horses by that very same stud, HM Baleedah Lucille (The bay filly you see here), HM Moniet Al Kamar (A grey yearling gelding[Out of the grey that's chasing the bay in one of the pictures above]) and a 75% Arabian bay tobiano yearling gelding. I will put pictures of them on here just for reference.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately it looks like they all have dad's topline and backend. :/

They're all super cute. Keep an eye on the pasterns on the pinto.

The bay does look athletic and I agree- go with sport horse. For local shows no reason not too  She looks like she is and will be a lot of fun and her dam looks nicely built.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Since I didn't actually critique- her topline is weak and "curvy" (she may develop a sway when she's older) and her hind legs are camped out.

Other than that she is pretty decent and I think as she grows up she will fill out and blossom, she appears to be athletic and have personality which is definitely a plus


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That curvy back may make it difficult to get a good saddle fit. You'll need one with a cut-back pommel. You may want to think about getting her into dressage which may help improve her top line.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Pinto has VERY long pasterns.


----------

